# Finally got a gopro! Tips please!



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have no hands on experience so far, but just ordered mine on the 24th so I have been doing some research. Below are the websites I have bookmarked and maybe they will provide you with a little useful info.

GoPro Hero 3 - Mounting Tips & Tricks! - YouTube - Mounting Tips.
MicBergsma - YouTube - Dude has like 290 Go Pro Tip Videos.
How to: doing time-lapse driving videos with a GoPro Hero3 | A Whole Lotta Nothing - Time lapse tips.
Make GoPro Hero 3 1080p 60fps MP4 Footages Editable on Adobe Premiere Pro - Format conversion for Premiere Editing.
http://lewiswalsh.com/gopromodes.pdf - PDF of modes and their usefulness.

Have fun! Share your videos when you get some. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was gonna buy one today but forgot my cash at home :blink:

Either pole or helmet. Helmet seems most common as you wont need to carry that pole around all day.

I have been looking into the 3rd person mounts. This looks very cool as well and should give some pretty cool vids. Check some of them out on youtube.
The Micbergsma guy is one I just saw last night using the 3rd person. I'm sure I could make something simple and will give that a shot before I spend money on a rig

Tip: I'd add a small leash/cord to the GoPro that way if it pops off with out you knowing it will still be attached to your helmet and not lost for someone to possibly find in the summer


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

I personally think a pole gets some of the best footage. If you're with people and following them, a helmet mount can be good, but I still prefer my pole mount over any other mount I've tried so far.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

is fogging a big issue when in snow?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Not with the anti fog strips.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

readimag said:


> Not with the anti fog strips.


This plus a dose of rain-x on snowy days and you'll be set.


----------

